# build a ar-15/ar-10



## miller mania (Aug 26, 2005)

Has anyone built there own ar-15? or is it just as easy to buy it all in one piece. Thanks.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

It cost a little over half of what you would pay for one ready to go. PM Coachlaw. He may have some info. to help you out.


----------



## capt. don (Jun 19, 2006)

Check out www.ar15.com there is a lot of good info on there about building an ar15.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for the plug Jeff, but I'm not too into ARs. A black, soul-less rifle with little eye appeal. I just can't love a rifle that doesn't have a wood stock. I've dabbled in them a bit, but never bought my own. They're flat scary in competition service rifle matches though. I did a lot of research into the subject when I was match shooting a lot. I mostly shot M1s, and occasionally trotted out the 1903, 1903/A3, and once even my Krag-Jorgensen. I never could beat those dad gum AR-15 guys. I'd be right in the middle of the M1A/M14 guys, which is darn good for a Garand shooter, but those soul-less black plastic rifle guys snidely thumbed their noses at my beautiful walnut stocks and parkerized righteousness.

Think about it and they are shooting a .22, which means they never really lose their sight picture. The recoil is so mild. It's a great advantage in rapid fire. I decided to buy one, but then I moved here and back to the salt water. Haven't shot a match in almost 3 years now.

There are probably others here that can help you more than me, but here's what I have gotten from my research.

I will tell you that you can save some money building your own, but for various reasons, it's not a bad idea to stick with parts from the same manufacturer.

I'd suggest anything from Rock River Armory or Bushmaster. Compass Lake has gotten a lot of good press too. Rock River has the best trigger out of the box. Colts are good, but you pay through the nose for the name. Armalite and Stoner may have invented it, but the QC has reportedly not been too good for years.

You'll want a chrome lined barrel with a 1/8 twist, depending on the ammo you choose.

Now, if you go AR-10, you're getting bigger holes with the.308, but you lose the biggest advantage of match shooting with an AR and that is the lack of recoil I mentioned earlier.

Shop around for a complete lower at a gun show or your favorite shop. This the only part you need to go through a NICS check. Then find the rest of your parts on the net and have them delivered to your door. There are lots of great books on the AR and how to assemble them. Buy 2 or 3 and read up before you order anything. Knowledge is key.

Look around on the net for AR forums and you'll find people who have forgotten more than I know. This is a good place to start, but there are better places. I haven't been on any of them in a few years, so I don't have them bookmarked anymore.

http://www.falfiles.com

www.jouster.com is ok for ARs too, but better for other things, like real rifles that saved the world from Hitler and Hirohito.


----------



## miller mania (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks I'll give that a try.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I got a buddy that built mine for $600...with a scope and even custom painted it camo for me. Very fun shoot.


----------



## EGT Limited (Jul 30, 2004)

"A black, soul-less rifle with little eye appeal" Green to ya Coach


----------



## Fish_Fear_Us (Nov 28, 2007)

"A Black, soul-less rifle with little eye appeal" hmmm.....2 out of my last 3 years experience would say "efficient and effective". Ditto the comments on buying the lower reciever and then building. Most upper recievers are now made to optimize use of a 65 grain round vs. the 55 grain commonly found. Bushmaster has a great product. GG&G makes great components.


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

EGT Limited said:


> "A black, soul-less rifle with little eye appeal" Green to ya Coach


you'al don't think this is pretty


----------



## devildog7 (Sep 3, 2007)

I just bought my second AR-15, I don't think I would ever not own one.
What do you want it for? Hunting, sport shooting? I hought it for 1100.00 It's a Bushmaster.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You can build an AR for a pretty low cost. A stripped lower runs around $100-200 (depending on the brand) and a parts kit is $60. Assembling the lower takes 10 minutes or less. Almost all of them are Mil-spec so they should be all the same. Double Star is one of the least expensive brands out there. I used a lower from them with no problems.

You can find a good selection of used parts out there. Used uppers (Complete upper receiver with barrel) run from $300-1000+ depending on what you want to use it for. I built my second AR for around $600 with a 16" HBAR. There are a lot of options when it comes to building an AR type rifle. You need to decide what you want to do with it before you start.

AR10 type rifles are not Mil-spec. Each company is different. So a lower from Armalite is different from DPMS. I would do a lot of research on this before you decide to move into the AR .308 platform.

PM me and I'll try to answer any questions you have about the AR platform. I'm not an expert per se, but I have had a couple for a long time now.

www.ar15.com is a good place to start. Lots of info on how to build them, parts and other info.


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

Great advice, that is an awesome website. Look for some guys on there by the handle of Talon Arms. They have a shop in Houston and can set you up with anything you could possibly need (AR-15 or AR-10) at a price. Great Guys and are avid ARF.com-ers. They are active competition shooters and take their guns seriously.



capt. don said:


> Check out www.ar15.com there is a lot of good info on there about building an ar15.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I have built about 10 AR's and you can save some serious money on a self build....

$368 for an 16" heavy barrel upper kit+shipping
$75 for a lower+shipping

The upper kit has everything you need except the lower...which you have to buy from the other company....

PM me and I'll give you the web sites....

Built this "pretty little thing" for the wife....it is 7.62X39 and not 223/5.56 like most.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Trout Laguna said:


> Great advice, that is an awesome website. Look for some guys on there by the handle of Talon Arms. They have a shop in Houston and can set you up with anything you could possibly need (AR-15 or AR-10) at a price. Great Guys and are avid ARF.com-ers. They are active competition shooters and take their guns seriously.


I agree with this 100%. Talon Arms are great guys and they have helped me out in the past with several of my parts and accessories. I hope to see them when I'm in Houston. I was invited to come shoot with them when in town, I hope the invite still stands!


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Talon is currently out of stock on bare lowers. Expect a big order to be filled in a week or so. LMT's for right around $135.00 - which is not too bad for a better than generic, drop in parts, no grinding lowers. Might save a few dollars (and I mean very few) other places if you spend the time and energy. 

Me, I am thinking three - 2 to build up, one to hold. Going to build one shooter and one in a different caliber (6.8 or something, not sure yet).


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have 2 right now and thinking about selling of the Mini 14 to build another AR in 6.8 too. I'm playing with the idea of building a AR10 type also, but the cost is much more to do so. I have to pay the CA prices at $480 for a .308 lower. Then I have to pin the magazine so that it is not detachable to be compliant to the laws here. Be happy you live in a free state. 

I have one 16" Carbine with all the cool tactical stuff that I probably never need  and one precision shooter that rocks!


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Ernest said:


> ...a better than generic, drop in parts, no grinding lowers.


The one I have been using from Essential Arms have been perfect...I have not had to touch a single one to do a build. I have a buddy who has done a few too and he has not had a single issue with his either. He was the one who turned me on to them. He bought his first from them back in the late 70's, so they have been around for a while.

If you call and talk to the owner...he is real laid back and feels it's more important to provide you with quality products than to make a bunch of money. Which is a rarity these days. There was a big rush a few month back when Hillery was first mentioned in the presidential race...he cut the number one guy could order at one time just so more people could get one...never rasied the price and the price is still the same as it was a few years ago.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Captn C - that was more a comment on my build/craftsman skills than a slam on any particular lowers. I have heard good things about EA, but never handled one. 

No doubt the election has a bunch of people with their blood up, and stuff that was just everywhere 6 months ago seems to be disappearing onto the back of people's safes at a surprisingly brisk pace.


----------



## FountainJunky (Aug 14, 2007)

Black is beautiful...build it or buy complete, you will love it. Mine's a Bushi.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I seem to have drawn the ire of some of you with my "black soul-less rifle" comment. I said good things about the AR, and of my jealousy of the scores to be had shooting them. Like you would expect from a history reacher, I'm a nostalgist. I crave form as much as function. I won't often beat you in a match with my Garand, but that's where I'll place my hand. - Coach


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

mudhog said:


> you'al don't think this is pretty


 That is a pretty bed spread... love the colors


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

coachlaw said:


> I seem to have drawn the ire of some of you with my "black soul-less rifle" comment. I said good things about the AR, and of my jealousy of the scores to be had shooting them. Like you would expect from a history reacher, I'm a nostalgist. I crave form as much as function. I won't often beat you in a match with my Garand, but that's where I'll place my hand. - Coach


Not from me coach!

I have two mesquite stocked rifles tha stand beside my blackies in my safe...which are in front of my M1 carbine and M1A!:bounce:

Ernest...no I didn't think you were "slammin'"...just wanted to let you know who's lowers I used, and how well they have worked out.


----------



## cncman (Sep 12, 2005)

A lot of builders are going to the mega RX, I got one myself and am really happy with it, especially the meat tenderizer!

http://www.commtechreview.net/firearms/megalwr.htm


----------



## deadeye68 (Jan 19, 2007)

I've got 2 AR's, one Colt bought 10 years ago and spent way too much money for (pre-ban) and one I built last year. The one I built was about 900.00 when complete,but it's a .50 Beowulf. The upper came complete for a little over 600, and the lower was from Ameetecarms. Lower with parts kit and an ARFX stock about 300. The next one will be this year, 6.5 Grendel. They are easy to build,easy to fix,and are loads of fun to shoot. Things to think about: Ammo is not cheap anymore, and there are a ton of acessories that are available. So build your own and add goodies and in the end you still spend over a grand, next year I want one in .243.....


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

A black, soul-less rifle with little eye appeal


----------



## devildog7 (Sep 3, 2007)

KINGELS, what scope do you have on that second/lower picture. I think I *need* one of them.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

ordering my kit this week.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I have seen some pretty impressive groups shot with AR's chambered in 243 WSSM. I plan on getting a Bushmaster Varmint in .223 (if my @#$% bonus ever gets here).


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Speaking of non-ar calibers...I wonder if a 7mm-08 would fit in a standard lower??????

That would be a nice hog thumper! 

I do like the AR I have in 7.62X39, but the factory loadings are not very hot. I already hand load several calibers and not interested in adding to what I already do. But I have had good success with the Wolf 123 grain hollow point....I guess 

I'm just looking for a reason to build another AR!

I have two more kits coming in this week, but they are not for me...co-workers...but I get to put them together!


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

WOW i should of built one. I just picked up a S&W ar15.. 

What all is needed to build one? Or do i need to do some extensive research?


----------



## TILT (Feb 13, 2007)

This guy does nice work.

http://www.dtechsuperstore.com/WSSM%20page.htm[/quote]


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

cncman said:


> A lot of builders are going to the mega RX, I got one myself and am really happy with it, especially the meat tenderizer!
> 
> http://www.commtechreview.net/firearms/megalwr.htm


Hey cncman,

Do you have any other contact info on them. I sent an e-mailed to the guy and have not heard anything back.

Essential Arms has went up on their prices a little and I thought I would check into a Gator Grip.

Got two AR kits being delivered today!:bounce:


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

To answer the original question: Its easier(and IMO less hassle/expense) to just buy a complete rifle.
Unless of course you have the tools and knowledge to build the rifle.
You can purchase an AR in just about any configuration you want off the shelf.
Unless you're going for ultimate accuracy go with an off the shelf version.
You'll be shooting a WHOLE lot sooner.

CoachLaw, I've been banging away with various Krags, Mausers, Lebels, Berthiers, Lee-Enfields, 1917 Enfields, 1903's and 1903A3's, Garands, .30Carbines, Martini-Henry's, Sniders, Mosin-Nagants, and assorted mil-surps for years. Made it to NRA Expert with an M1A. Old school is mo betta.
The AR is an accurate rifle but shooting one is like kissing your sister. May feel and look the same but there just something wrong with it.
LOL


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Moonpie said:


> To answer the original question: Its easier(and IMO less hassle/expense) to just buy a complete rifle.
> Unless of course you have the tools and knowledge to build the rifle.


The two guns I am doing tonight ...total cost...$1044.50...that's two for the price of one. They are buddies of mine so I don't charge anything to put them together.

The way the uppers come to you they are already head spaced and test fired. The only assembly required is the lower. I almost bet you have have all the tools you'd need to assembly it in a drawer in your kitchin.

They are pretty simple.


----------



## cncman (Sep 12, 2005)

There is a lot of info at ar15.com you can also check out holland gun works in league city, they built mine for me and the use megas for their builds. 
http://hollandgunworks.com/



Captn C said:


> Hey cncman,
> 
> Do you have any other contact info on them. I sent an e-mailed to the guy and have not heard anything back.
> 
> ...


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Thanks!

I might be able to save a buck or two by driving over there...save on shipping and transfer.



I wanted to get both guns I put together last night in the same pic, but one of my buddies took his home before I could finish the other one...



So here is the first one I did last night....remember...$522.00

OBW-Incase someone is thinking I am drumming up bussiness building folks AR's...nope not one person has ask, nor have I built one for anyone for payment!

I am just trying to help some guys out...nothing more.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

I have a DPMS LR-308AP4 (thats an AR10 to you illiterates  ) and love it. Yeah it does have more kick....switching back to an AR-15 feels like shooting a 22 in comparison. I like putting bigger holes in the things I shoot. 

However, I will be getting one of those evil black AR15 rifles before Obama fools everybody into winning the presidency. And make no mistake he WANTS to take your evil black rifles from you....its what liberal communists want!


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

GREAT AVATAR!

That is freakin' funny!

I agree on putting bigger holes in what you shoot at...that was one of the reasons I did 7.62X39 AR...it was also a bunch cheaper (about 1/2) than a DPMS AR-10. The AR-10 is still on my wish list though....even though they are a bit expensive to feed.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I am just stuck now on calibers. Don't want an Ar-10. Sticking with the AR-15 platform, but not .223. And, not another AK rounders. 

Choices are: 

6 mm (.223 resized to 6mm); 
6mm AR
6.5
6.8. 

Will be reloading 95% of the ammo, so finished ammo prices/availability don't mean much. Going to use a flat top, and some decent optics, but not looking to compete at 600 yrds. or anything. So much of the discussion of calibers gets down to all these terminal ballistics at these huge ranges or a couple 100 ft of m.v. that it become hard to make heads or tails in the practical sense.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

GUNS Magazine did an good write up this month on the 6.8 from DPMS....he was popping 400 yard targets very well. It takes the same lower as the AR15 but different mags. They did a little comparison of the 6.5 and 6.8 bullets but they didn't have a 6.5 rifle to test with yet. I would probably lean toward the 6.8 but thats just me.

Buddy of mine just got a 458 socom upper for his. The cool part is it uses the same lower AND same mags as the 223. However it is a big fat bullet and while it is a killer inside 100 yards I dont know if I want to shoot much further with it.....it is a pig killer though!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

If you don't want to build one I just got a flyer from Gander Mtn, of all places, showing a Smith and Wesson M&P AR for $799. That's cheap, especially from someone who, most of the time, are way above most others in price.

THE JAMMER


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

THE JAMMER said:


> If you don't want to build one I just got a flyer from Gander Mtn, of all places, showing a Smith and Wesson M&P AR for $799. That's cheap, especially from someone who, most of the time, are way above most others in price.
> 
> THE JAMMER


that is cheap i paid 1k for it a couple months ago.


----------



## Gwill (Sep 6, 2007)

Once you go black, you'll have a hard time going back...

Here is 4 hours of "work" this past Sunday...


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*M4-a3*

One piece at a time  H/U


----------



## 2lazy2fish (Jul 17, 2006)

kingels said:


> A black, soul-less rifle with little eye appeal


***
I'm not trying to stomp on this post (or OP's thread), but appears to me there's a couple of NV equiped rifles in the above pics. I'm sure hoping those ducks and that deer were NOT taken at night or even using an illuminating scope. both of which are illegal in Texas.

that being said, taking pigs at night with NV would be fun as shyte


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

> I'm not trying to stomp on this post (or OP's thread), but appears to me there's a couple of NV equiped rifles in the above pics. I'm sure hoping those ducks and that deer were NOT taken at night or even using an illuminating scope. both of which are illegal in Texas.


 Riiiiiiggggghhhhhhtttttttt. Too funny. Here ya go Bro........................


----------

